

JK Rowling announces 'Pottermore' collaborative fiction website - modernerd
http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2011/jun/23/pottermore-website-jk-rowling-harry-potter

======
modernerd
It's not clear whether it's a game, online book, collaborative reading
experience, collaborative writing experience, social network for Potter fans,
or all of these things, but there are some image assets from the comments on
the Guardian article that give an idea of what the website will look like:

[http://assets.pottermore.com/emcp/downloads/pottermore_gateg...](http://assets.pottermore.com/emcp/downloads/pottermore_gategryffindor_230611.jpg)

[http://assets.pottermore.com/emcp/downloads/pottermore_hogwa...](http://assets.pottermore.com/emcp/downloads/pottermore_hogwartsexpress_230611.jpg)

[http://assets.pottermore.com/emcp/downloads/pottermore_chess...](http://assets.pottermore.com/emcp/downloads/pottermore_chessboardchamber_230611.jpg)

[http://assets.pottermore.com/emcp/downloads/pottermore_xmash...](http://assets.pottermore.com/emcp/downloads/pottermore_xmashogwarts_230611.jpg)

